# Does the wound look infected to you? need advice please



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

This is what Sparta's wound looks like right now. She goes to the vet tomorrow morning but I am really concerned it might be infected? She is on antibiodics 2x a day and we have done everything by the book. To me it just doesn't look right. It is supposed to have some drainage. Maybe one of you who is more experienced at cat injuries can let me know. Should I take her to the vet ER? I don't want to stress her out again and she will be at the vet in about 12 hours. I just don't know.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I'm no expert but I had surgery on my femur where they took a bone graft off my hip and I had a hernia 10 years later.
So I've had sever large incisions.
It's not swollen and angry looking.
Hopefully someone with more recent kitty experience will chime in.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It does not look infected.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with Greenport, it just looks..weepy. Does it feel hot when you press your hand over it? I think she'll be ok until tomorrow.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Not hot but its hard. It is almost like the skin is dying off?
I don't know though
Here she is the day she came home



Now this evening


If you look close, it looks like the black part is pulling away from the staples and looks dead? Between the first day and tonight it just looks worse.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I *think* it's just the scab forming.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I think what you're seeing is bruising. Remember on human kids bruising always gets worse a few days later and looks oh so ugly.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, thanks for making me feel a bit better. She does go back tomorrow morning I just wasn't sure and infections can spread fast in little ones.

Its all funky looking. :?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If she were my cat, I'd be worried about that dark skin flap. It does look like the skin might possibly be dying. As far as infection is concerned, is there a strong odor coming from the wound? If not, it's probably not significantly infected. If there is a strong odor, though, I'd probably run her to the vet tonight. I'm surprised that the vet didn't put drains in a wound that large. Drains are put in to facilitate drainage and flushing of the wound.

Aside from the appearance of the wound, is she acting OK, eating OK, and moving around OK? If she has a systemic infection, your answers to those questions would most likely be no. Can you take her temp? If her temp is normal, that's another indication that she doesn't have a serious infection.

Laurie


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

She is eating and going to the bathroom fine. Its hard to gauge her movement as she had part of her leg bone removed. There is no odor coming from the wound. 

I am not sure how to take her temp exactly (I mean I know it doesn't go under the tongue lol) and I am nervous I might injure her trying. 

That is my concern that the skin might be dying off? 

Also looking at it and the photos from her first day, I am noticing on the first day there was a lot more swelling. I am wondering maybe the swelling is going down and due to that the skin is contracting? Does that make sense?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

praline said:


> She is eating and going to the bathroom fine. Its hard to gauge her movement as she had part of her leg bone removed. There is no odor coming from the wound.


If she's eating and eliminating normally, and there's no odor coming from the wound, I doubt if there's any immediate need to get to the vet tonight. Even if the skin flap is dying, I don't think there's anything that needs to be done about it tonight that can't be done tomorrow. It's also probably not necessary to take her temp tonight (unless she suddenly stops eating or starts acting ill).



> Also looking at it and the photos from her first day, I am noticing on the first day there was a lot more swelling. I am wondering maybe the swelling is going down and due to that the skin is contracting? Does that make sense?


I understand your thinking, but it's not so much the contraction as it is the discoloration and your description of it as hard that's making me think the skin may be dying. I hope I'm wrong about that, though.

Laurie


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

praline said:


> Also looking at it and the photos from her first day, I am noticing on the first day there was a lot more swelling. I am wondering maybe the swelling is going down and due to that the skin is contracting? Does that make sense?


Well, from what I remember of the scars my dogs would get from spay surgery (I was always concerned and poking at them... plus, my brother dared me.), it starts to scab and get hard fairly early. I remember it feeling hard all along the line, and about a 1/2 inch beyond the sutures. So I *think* it could just be healing up. Either way, because of what everyone else has said and the lack of symptoms, I doubt it is a emergency and will last until tomorrow if there is anything at all.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Hubby thinks the skin is dying off too. I am just not sure and I don't have the experience to be able to tell.

As its almost 10pm, by the time I got her in the car and drove to the 24 hour vet hospital (its an hour away with traffic) and then sat around to get seen... the time saved wouldn't be worth the stress to her. It might be 2am before we find out anything :?

Have you ever had experience with the skin doing this? What treatments would the vet do? Is it superficial skin wound or are we looking at another possible surgery if the skin is dying off?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would imagine they'd remove the dead tissue and treat the 'new' skin as a wound.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I do have a good friend who is a vet in Australia. Hubby suggested I email her and ask her and I went "DOH"
I forget she is a vet lololol
I am waiting to hear back from her. Since its daytime there I am hoping she grabs her email.

(Krissy...Aion does have its advantages hehe)


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

praline said:


> Have you ever had experience with the skin doing this?


I've taken care of my fair share of nasty wounds, but I've never had one that large slough skin.



> What treatments would the vet do? Is it superficial skin wound or are we looking at another possible surgery if the skin is dying off?


If the skin flap sloughs off, I expect that the treatment will depend on how deep the sloughing extends through the skin layers. Your vet should be able to determine what's going on tomorrow morning and advise you of treatment options at that time.

Laurie


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Laurie. We are pulling up the food for the night just in case the vet needs to put her under tomorrow. She was being really playful just now, she was rolling over and pawing at me and sharpening her front claws on her blanket and stretching out. Her eyes were bright and alert as well... of course she had her pain meds a few hours before lol

Something hubby reminded me was when my oldest was 5 and he cut the very tip of his finger off. The doc did a skin graff and left the dead skin in place in order for the wound to heal. He is a first responder and Eagle Scout, boy scout leader and survival training guy ... not a vet hehe
But he thinks the dead skin may protect the good skin under it like a skin graff and scab? At this point we are just guessing though lol

No food and she sees the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

It sounds like it's just scabbing up, and that it's healing as it should be. Here's to hoping that's all it is. :3


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I've found myself refreshing the page this morning waiting for news that Sparta is ok. I really hope all is well and that the discolouration is just bruising and other healing processes.

Also hoping that having Mouse nearby will make it an easier visit for her.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

WE just got back from the vet.
Her leg is infected under the skin. They are going to irrigate it really well and the dead skin is going to slough off. Then they are going to put this powder on the open wound. I didn't get the name of the powder however. It is supposed to work wonders on infected wounds. 
We are going to have her in an E collar. We are buying the soft kind so it so it wont be as hard on her. 

She comes home in the afternoon. The vet said the her leg won't be pretty but opening it all up is the best thing along with this powder.

I wish I had asked what the name of the powder was. She did go into how many pets it has saved for her due to nasty wounds.

She will not be restricted movement. The vet still wants her up and moving while the leg is healing.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Awww poor little thing! Will there also be a change of antibiotics? I'm curious to hear more about this powder. I hope to never need it, but would like to be aware just in case. Poor little Sparta!

How did she do with the visit to the vet? I wondered if she might react poorly after her awful last trip there.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Awww, hope it heals up quickly with the powder! And good thing you had a vet check-up so soon afterward.

Did you end up bringing Mouse with you to the appointment?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, we brought Mouse. She got her kitten 3 shots lol
With Sparta's leg, she had her kitten 3 shots last week before surgery. 
Mouse is healthy as can be and the vet tech kept commenting on how shiny her fur was and how soft. lol

I wish I had asked the name of that powder... I will catch the name when we pick her up this afternoon.

I am also not sure about antibiodics right now. She is currently on Clavmox. I think the vet was a little lost on how to treat the infection at first. LOL

She was like, "Oh baby what did you do? Of all the kitties in the world..."
Then she was looking at it and problem solving it and after thinking for a few minutes she looked at her vet tech and said, "Ok this is what we are going to do. She won't like it but..." LOL

It could have been the mistake of not putting an e collar on her as she did lick at it. The issue is she totally freaks with it on and flips all over the place like a wild animal. The vet didn't want her injuring her leg with her dramatics. We are hoping the leg bone is healed enough where her "I am dying, this collar is killing me.." antics won't hurt it. 

I was surprised she didn't want us to restrict movement. She explained the success of this surgery depends on her being able to move about.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It's very good that you brought her in before the infection had time to become systemic. Yes, the wound will look ugly after all the dead tissue is debrided, but it'll heal much faster once it's cleaned up, the infected tissue is eliminated, and it's starting over with healthy tissue. Definitely let us know the name of the miracle powder after you get her home this afternoon. Did the vet say whether or not she'll ever regrow hair over the wound area after it's all healed up?

Laurie


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

She said it should heal normally but it will look ugly for a while.
I didn't ask about the hair regrowth as that isn't a high priority for me. I should have but I was more worried about clearing the infection.

I guess if it doesn't grow back that means less shed hair? lolol

It won't bother me and we will love her more for it.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

It might not work on kitties, but I know it works on humans. Look into getting some emu oil. After the wound scabs, you could put some on it, and it'll help it heal a little better AND faster with little to no scarring. I would look into it. Even if it doesn't work on little Sparta, it WILL work on any injuries you or your kids could incur on themselves. I've been using it as a lip ointment to heal a split lip, and it's brought the swelling down overnight and has helped my lip grow new skin over the past two days.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, Mouse IS pretty awesome, no wonder they fawned over her! (...ok, I'll admit it. Her mis-matched coat and hilarious stories have made me a Mouse fan.)

And poor Sparta! Hopefully she will learn to deal with the cone, and I am sure the scar will give her a nice rakish look. :cool She can impress Mouse with all the stories of how she got it, since Mouse wasn't there at the time! :lol:


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Poor Sparta! This has not been a fun week for her! Praying the magic fairy dust (powder) will heal her quickly and there aren't anymore complications!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I called the vet back and got the name of the powder so I could look it up.
Its Neo-Predef.
Here is the link to it
Neo-Predef with Tetracaine Powder Veterinary Information from Drugs.com

It sounds like an all in one kind of treatment.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I just got caught up on Sparta's accident and subsequent surgery; I am sooooo sorry this happened to all of you! I will be praying that Sparta heals quickly and cleanly from this moment on. My thoughts are with you all! atback

Many <<<HUGS>>> to you.

AC


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I will say for such a sick little kitten, she sure can move LOLOL

We have had to be so careful with the bathroom door. If she gets out she is running down the hall bouncing and meowing like "IM FREE IM FREE"
and then the little stinker tries to hide so we can't catch her lolol

At the vet office she was all over the place. She had to explore every nook and cranny and try and play with her sister. She is completely bright eyed and playful as can be, She even stretch to sharpen her claws on the wall in the office =/


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Sounds like it's kitten business as usual


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Poor Sparta. I've been following this thread obsessively, it's good that you now know what's going on and have a plan in place.

How's Mouse treating Sparta? Any better?


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

lol sparta sounds funny and that's good to hear that her and mouse are back to normal.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Poor Sparta. I've been following this thread obsessively, it's good that you now know what's going on and have a plan in place.
> 
> How's Mouse treating Sparta? Any better?


They were doing great last night and this morning. Sparta is back at the vets and we get her this afternoon. Mouse went with us to get plenty of vet cooties on her as well


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sparta is home safe and sound. She has already escaped from her e collar 4 times =/ she is a beastie!!!

I have to irrigate the wound twice a day for 10 minutes ..get this...using the spray nozzle of my sink. OMG this is going to be the most fun I have ever had with a cat.... NOT. I have to spray it very lightly for 10 minutes and then apply some medicine to it. 

She is resting and we are back to mouse hating her once more =/


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Praline, i honestly have a strong intuition that after the vet visits are over, and Sparta heals everything will go back to normal with Mouse. Everything just has to mellow out, and then the house will be full of happy kitties again, with Bentley  Don't lose hope  You're doing a great job, and so is Savannah!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Maybe Mouse thinks Sparta was out having an adventure without her.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh that ought to be a sight, Praline! Perhaps you should video that one. hahaha! 

I wonder that too, Bob.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

We did our first irrigation tonight. Man it was so hard. We tried to have tough love but we knew how bad it hurt her. =(

I did get smart half way through (we have to do it for 10-15 minutes on the highest pressure she can stay comfortable at)
So if anyone ever finds themselves having to do the same, have canned tuna at the ready!!! I put a small plastic lid (because it was in arm reach of my sink...) of the tuna in front of her and it was good stinky tuna at that. She actually forgot about the water and the last 6 minutes went without any crying (at least on her part)

After, we put the powder on the wound and replaced her e collar. Its actually a pro collar and is soft and like a pillow. I took Bentley's old crate (sized for a great Dane) and scrubbed it so you could perform open heart surgery in it. 
Laid some new blankets (double washed in bleach and hot water and dried on the highest heat setting). We are crating her. She has her litter box and she is in the family room. She is an extremely unhappy kitten. She is trying to climb the door and is crying like she is being tortured. 

I need to keep the wound super clean. It is now an open wound and I am scared. The infection is already there, ya know? She does have the powder, the oral antibiotics and her pain meds. I have 2 sets of old blankets and will swap them out every 8 hours or so and keep them washed in super hot water and bleach. 

I then sat down and cried for a good hour. Sometimes a good cry is exactly what a person needs!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't imagine having to irrigate a wound in that manner on a cat twice a day. I have had to irrigate wounds before, but not with a spray hose and not for 10 minutes at a time. Yikes! It's hard enough having to syringe 100 cc of dilute Betadine solution through a wound twice a day. I don't envy the next week or so of your life.

I thought the vet told you specifically not to crate her because mobility is critical to the proper healing of her bone injury. I know you're trying to keep the wound clean, but the irrigation will take care of that, and you really need to be focusing on the long-term mobility of that leg. I recommend that you call your vet tomorrow and ask if crating her, even in a very large crate, may cause more harm than good at this point. You just want to make sure you do everything possible to promote maximum long-term healing in that leg.

If the vet does advise against crating, you'll likely have to keep her in an area where she can't hide in inaccessible places, since you need to treat her twice a day, and she will almost certainly start hiding to avoid her irrigation sessions.

Hang in there. This, too, shall pass.

Laurie


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Laurie you have been so great.

The problem comes in with the e collar. She tries to escape the bathroom, bedrooms and ..well basically anywhere. I am afraid one of the kids (walking half asleep) will let her out in the middle of the night. 

I am worried she is going to hang herself with that collar if she gets too much room to run around. I am planning on letting her out during the day every few hours. She is climbing the bars of the gate and doing chin ups..will that count? lolol

Its the only way I feel comfortable that she is safe enough so I can sleep. She is a little devil of a kitten and extremely strong willed when she doesn't get her way.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunday I decided to start a photo log of her wound. I highly suggest anyone treating a serious wound to do so. I am not doing it for CF but for myself to see if I can tell any differences from day to day. This was her Sunday after irrigation but before the Neo-predef powder. It does look really angry but the vet irrigated it twice and she had us do it once tonight. They are actually calling it "Hydro therapy" but irrigation is irrigation lol

We have to let the wound dry before putting on the powder. We let her run around to dry it but being extremely careful she didn't lay the wound on any surface. The one of her in the blanket look so pitiful it makes me want to cry BUT she is happily kneading me and falling asleep. And yes, the photo of her on the ground was one of her escape attempts. She was very alert and active and MAD at her collar. 










I just rocked her to sleep and laid her back into the crate. Yeah I think if we make it through this she is going to be one spoiled cat :? she wants to be rocked to sleep now while she kneads LOL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

praline said:


>


This is just priceless. I love that look on her face.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That is a big differance since when Sparta came home. To me, it does not look infected. Hope the vet visit today goes well


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

awww sparta dose not look happy with that thing on her head. I'v never seen one of those befor. How is mouse and sparta doing? That thing must be hard to sleep in poor sparta l hope she gets use to wearing that.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Its lighter and easier then the hard plastic ones. Its more like an airplane neck pillow lol Its filled with air.

She hates it but she used it to rest her head on like a pillow lost night.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, I thought the vet was going to debride that dead skin flap before she sent her home. But it looks like the flap will be sloughing off on its own, instead. It also looks like the vet removed the staples. Poor baby. When I get home later today and have more time, I'm going to have to find the thread where you talked about her injury. I don't even know how she became injured.

Many, many years ago, my Noddy suffered a massive injury while outside (the gruesome details of which I will spare you but involved a parked rototiller and an exacto knife) and disappeared for a week. I was almost incoherently distraught and spent a good part of every day searching for him before he finally appeared in my barn late one afternoon. I smelled him (wound infection) before I saw him. He was terrified, but I managed to slowly ease close enough to grab him and stuff him in a carrier, then race him off to the vet. The vet didn't think he'd make it at first, but once he had him anesthetized and started working on the wound, he realized that the wound had miraculously missed all vital structures, and gone through fat, instead. That was the only time I was ever grateful for Noddy's obesity, which saved his life on that occasion.

I don't remember much about Noddy's recovery period. I must have gone into post-traumatic, auto-nurse mode to get us both through it. I have always been amazed and awed, however, at how completely he forgave me for all that he went through and the horrible pain he suffered, some of it at my own hands. So keep this period in perspective, and keep your eye on the ultimate, healing goal. Let "auto-nurse" do the tough irrigations, and let lovie Mommy do the rocking.

Here are pics of Noddy's wound during his recovery period ...


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh man this is so hard. I feel so bad for her =(

This morning I changed things up a bit. I fed her then had Savannah play gently with her in the family room, so she could work that leg out. Then my oldest and I did the water therapy (no way Savannah can help with this.)
Then I wrapped her, put her torture collar on and put the powder on.
Letting her play an hour before doing it helped with wearing her out.
I then snuggled with my electric blanket to keep her warm as the water wet her fur and she was chilled. She was ready to pass out after all of that =(

During the water therapy, I was feeding small pieces of tuna. My oldest says, "I thought tuna was bad for them?"
I said, "You go through all of this! Tuna is her version of a glass of wine. It usually isn't the greatest but sometimes you just need it!" LOL


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Poor baby, Laurie! Did he have any lasting handicaps?

My vet told me a story that recently happened to 1. make me feel better and 2. let me know how good this powder is.

There was a cat who popped out the screen of the owners window and tried to jump out to escape. He didn't see the old rusty rode iron fence below. He landed and impaled himself on the fence. By the time the owner ran outside to help, the cat freed himself and took off. Luckily (as you mentioned) the cat was overweight. He hid and it took the owners 2 days to find him. By the time they got him in it was really infected with shards of rusty iron in the wound. The vet said honestly never in a million years did she think this cat was going to make it but both owner and her wanted it more then anything.
She started with the water therapy and this Neo-predef and oral antibiotics and the cat amazingly enough made a full recovery.
She said this stuff is like magic. I did read on it and its very strong stuff so I am sure they only use it for deep wounds. It has a nerve numbing agent, steroid to help with the swelling, antibiotic and it also tastes extremely bitter so they don't lick at the wound. 

This injury started a week ago today. Sparta is my daughter's kitten (though I am the "mom" of the house and am the one nursing her as my daughter is only 10)
Savannah has one of those pet gates with a cat door. Our golden LOVES cat food and cat poop =/
She was leaning on the gate, talking to her brother and the gate dislodged from the door and she and the gate landed right on top of Sparta. Sparta fractured her femur at the hip joint. The vet wasn't sure if she should do pins or a full FHO. After speaking to a really good specialist (who drove in and performed the actual surgery. His parents lived near by and he was going to visit with them anyway). They opted for the FHO for full recovery. This required them removing the top part of the femur, including the ball at the top. Her leg will be a tiny bit shorter but kittens do better with this then pins. The injury needs movement. The false joint they created depends on her moving a lot while healing. This is different then most surgeries and broken bones. 
The surgery was Tuesday and she came home on Friday. By Sunday she developed a bit of an infection. Since we caught it so soon and have been really good about keeping it clean and her taking her meds, she fully expects Sparta to make a full recovery. She says she never promises anything but she is pretty confident she will make it through this.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry for spelling and grammer ~ I am so beat tired I forgot to attempt to proof read and I have dyslexia. I do try and watch close but it always gets worse when I am tired and stressed out lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You might want to invest in a Braun ear thermometer. My vet uses it and so do all my cat rescue friends. I was surprised your vet didn't put an irrigation tube in the wound when he first treated her. I've never had to drain a wound. The tube did all the draining. I just had to make sure the E collar stayed on so they wouldn't fuss with wound. I would suggest giving her DMG liquid vitamins by Vetri Science to boost her immune system too.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

MowMow said:


> This is just priceless. I love that look on her face.


Looks ready to board the life boat


Poor kid


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Noddy made a full and complete recovery, though he never replaced all of the infected fat that the vet removed when he put him back together. It left him with an uncharacteristically and disproportionately lean area where the injury had been.

So, Sparta's skin wound is from the surgery, and not from the accident itself?

Laurie


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the first serious pet injury I have ever had to treat so I really don't know a whole lot and nothing about drains. I am going to totally guess here.

I am thinking the drain would cause scar tissue in the wrong areas. This surgery really depends on the scar tissue forming at the joint to create a false joint. If the scar tissue develops in the wrong area it might not be a strong joint? TOTALLY guessing.

I have looked it up on the internet and have seen photos of other cats with this type of surgery and none of them have drains.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup, its from the surgery. She did not break the skin with the accident.

We picked her up Friday afternoon and by Sunday the infection started.
Here is a photo of the wound the day we brought her home.




On Sunday evening it looked like this:



The photo I took yesterday was taken after the vet removed the staples (they were not doing any good as they were then stapled to dead skin.
She used the water therapy twice at the hospital and we did it once. The photo is after 3 water therapy sessions.
The vet is treating it as an open wound.



It helps to compare the photos, I think. To see what is going on.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

While she is napping, I grabbed a generic cat xray and added a red mark where the bone broke, just so you can get an idea of the location of the break. Also I am adding a photo of the piece of bone they removed.

This is not her Xray and I am so tired I just realized I put the break on the wrong leg lolol At least you can get an idea of location.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

how is sparta doing now and what is she up to?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

She is playing in the family room at this moment. She took a long nap (so did I lol) and is perky and playful (she is I don't perk hehe)

The dead skin looks dryer and like its receded some more. I guess this is good as its going to come off.

When she is not being watched, she stays in the crate as my nerves can't take more then that with her. I just get so worried when she is out!!!

When hubby gets home we will be doing another water therapy session. :?


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

just wondering dose sparta like the water?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Janeway said:


> just wondering dose sparta like the water?


She is 16 weeks and hasn't officially been introduced to water. I can tell you she is not thrilled about her water therapy however. I am thinking she is learning to hate water pretty darn quick :?


----------



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

If she's behaving okay then I wouldn't worry about vet ER. It looks like it's healing - some wounds get worse before they get better just like in humans. I'm not a vet but I am a nurse and whilst the wound is weeping it's not puss-like which would indicate infection. 

Poor thing - looks like an awfully uncomfortable procedure to have! Try and relax and kitty will be more relaxed too - a good nights rest before the vets will do you both good. x


----------



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

Annnnd i've just realised this post was from a good couple days ago! I hope kitty is doing okay!! x


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

looks like that skin might slough. But should still be manageable. Hope she is feeling better soon!


----------

